# puxar saco/ o saco



## bibidibobidibu

qual è o sentido da frase "vamos puxar nosso saco.." ??


----------



## Havenard

Colocado dessa forma, parece sem sentido.
Só sei que a gíria "puxar o saco" significa "paparicar" (não sei dizer isso em outra língua), fingir-se de agradável com alguém para conseguir alguma coisa dela.
- "Pare de puxar meu saco" = "Pare de me paparicar".
- "Não adianta puxar o saco do seu chefe, ele não vai te promover."

Também existe a gíria "encher o saco" que significa "ficar insistindo em pedir algo para alguém por muito tempo".
- "Pare de encher o saco, eu já disse que não vou comprar o brinquedo!"


----------



## Gota_BR

It's similar to the American "kiss one's ass". To adulate, flatter...

Usually in hopes to get something - or favor - in return.


----------



## olivinha

Mais...
_port_: adular, lisonjear
_eng_: to brownnose
_esp_: hacer la pelota

O


----------



## bugsybins

Um amigo estrangeiro meu gosta muito desta música de Bezerra da Silva e pediu-me para fazer uma tradução dela. Não consegui achar uma boa tradução para a expressão "puxar o saco" (bajular). Só me vieram à cabeça adjetivos como sycophant ou bootlicker (que não encaixam muito bem), mas não um verbo ou uma expressão idiomática.
A foreign friend of mine likes this song and he asked me to make a translation of it. I couldn't find a good expression to say what sycophant ppl do, an expression that is not formal and keeps up with the spirit of the original, I mean. Anyone there with a guess. A letra em português e depois inglês|the lyrics in Portuguese and then English:

.....


Já o mané ele tem sua meta, não pode ver nada que ele cagueta
Mané é um homem que moral não tem
Vai pro samba, paquera e não ganha ninguém
Está sempre duro, é um cara azarado
E também puxa o saco pra sobreviver
Mané é um homem desconsiderado e da vida ele tem muito que aprender
___
letra completa aqui. 

________________________________________________________

Now, the Mané, he's got his goal
He can barely see anything and he turns it in (in the sense of denouncing sth to sb in authority)
Mané is a man that has no respect
He goes to the Samba, flirts and doesn't get anyone
He's always broke and is an unlucky guy
And he also (how should I translate|como devo traduzir "puxar o saco") to survive
Mané is a disregarded man and he's got much to learn about life

A tradução é literal e não é muito boa. Mas eu posso explicar o sentido de qualquer trecho a ele. Qualquer um que saiba algumas expressões melhores, menos formais em inglês pode falar, são bem-vindas.
It's a literal translation without the original spirit of the song. Anyone who knows less formal expressions for what the singer says may say them at will, they're welcome.
Desde já, obrigado, thanks in advance!


----------



## jsquare

I always wonder if "to suck up" is a good translation for "puxar o saco." Would a "puxa-saco" in Brazil be a "suck up" in the U.S.? Both expressions are slightly vulgar and used commonly in day-to-day language. I'd like to hear what other people think...


----------



## spohreis

jsquare said:


> I always wonder if "to suck up" is a good translation for "puxar o saco." Would a "puxa-saco" in Brazil be a "suck up" in the U.S.? Both expressions are slightly vulgar and used commonly in day-to-day language. I'd like to hear what other people think...



How about "to bootlick"?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Another one
apple polish


----------



## Chriszinho85

jsquare said:


> I always wonder if "to suck up" is a good translation for "puxar o saco." Would a "puxa-saco" in Brazil be a "suck up" in the U.S.? Both expressions are slightly vulgar and used commonly in day-to-day language. I'd like to hear what other people think...


I agree.  I think "to suck up" is a good translation.  It's less vulgar than "to kiss one's ass" and used in the same contexts as "puxar o saco."  I personally have never heard "to bootlick" nor "apple polish" used in the same contexts, but that doesn't mean it isn't used.  Let's hear what others have to say.


----------



## ewie

I've never heard of _apple polish_.
If you don't like _bootlick_ as a verb, you could always say _he licks boots_
_He sucks up_ in this context makes him sound a bit like a vacuum-cleaner to me.


----------



## spohreis

How about fawn, toady, truckle, kowtow, kotow?


----------



## Que trem doido

Another option is brown-noser.  It is kind of in between ass-kisser and suck-up, although having a brown nose implies that the person has in fact been kissing somebody's ass!    It is a nicer way of meaning the same thing.  

I have heard boot-licker once or twice, but if you would like to use something more common and that would be more readily understood, I think brown-noser, ass-kisser, and suck-up are your best options.  You could even say a yes-man, but that is less common.

Eu diria
Dê uma olhada e veja um pouco mais sobre o grande puxa-saco: 
http://www.brasilescola.com/curiosidades/puxasaco.htm

Achei uma definição engraçada no Desciclopédia:  Tenham cuidado com essa!!   
*TERMO PUXA-SACO* 
_Sacus_ vem do latim amigo chato; _Puxus_ vem do latim muito; Juntando os dois, forma "amigo muito chato". 
*Puxa-saco* ou Puxasacus Enrabadus é uma espécie de macaco proveniente da puta que pariu, habitualmente encontrado no mesmo nicho ecológico que os chefes (vermes da familia dos | filhus d'prostitutas responsáveis por sugar o sangue de qualquer coisa que é viva). Os puxa sacos se alimentam de dejetos dos chefes e se reproduzem através de enrabamentos. O segredo desse nobre dom do puxa-saquismo (criado por um fã de Chiquititas e Malhação da época do Dado, Romão e Mocotó...), consiste em fazer(ou tentar), o chefe gostar mais de você, fodendo a vida de outra pessoa.


----------



## olivinha

Que trem doido said:


> Another option is brown-noser. It is kind of in between ass-kisser and suck-up, although having a brown nose implies that the person has in fact been kissing somebody's ass!  It is a nicer way of meaning the same thing.


Right, "brown-noser" would be the noun, and the verb (as in _puxar saco_), we would have "to brown-nose/brownnose"_._


----------



## nam45

boa tarde-
alguem me pode ajudar com a traducao de:
puxar o saco
para ingles
obrigado!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Do Michaelis
*puxar o saco* = to bootlick
*puxar o saco de = *to fawn, act as a lickspittle


----------



## Vanda

Num, não se esqueça de fazer uma procura antes nas nossas discussões. Abrindo a página do dicionário, digite a palavra-alvo: saco.
http://www.wordreference.com/pten/saco
além das traduções, verá abaixo do subtítulo, as discussões que já foram feitas com o mesmo tema procurado, que neste caso específico, foram muitas.
*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'saco' no título:*
Alô, Aeromoça, Chiclete e Saco (pt)
Puxa-saco
Puxar o saco.
puxar saco
saco
saco de gatos

Vou juntar sua pergunta a uma das acima.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

Puxar saco= kiss one's ass, bootlick , toady , fawn. pronto ta ai.


----------

